# boston storm January 18th and 19th



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

hey here are some interesting pictures from a storm a few days ago.


----------



## C.Solan (Jan 20, 2009)

What kind of truck do you have?


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

nice pics...how much did you get?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like it's coming down faster than you can plow.


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

*storm!*

we got a good 8-12 inches the 18th and then on the 19th another 6. It was coming down like crazy I had to go do my residentials 3 times. However I do have like 30 to do and then commercial on top of that. A tahoe is the truck I was plowing in


----------

